# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Rembrandt, Vetë-Portrete

## Pelasgian

Per dallim nga piktoret tjere, te cilet subjektet e tyre i benin shume me te bukur se sa ishin ne te vertete, Rembrandti i tregonte mu ashtu siq ishin, me te gjitha te metat qe kishin. 

Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja pse asnje mbrete apo mbreteresh nuk pranonte ti behej piktura nga ky. 

Por Rembranti kishte se paku nje person qe mund tia bente pikturen sa here te donte. Ky ishte vetevetja e tij. 

Knaquni.

----------


## Pelasgian

Ketu eshte ne nje foto.

----------


## Pelasgian

Rembrandti si i marrueshem.

----------


## Pelasgian

Rembranti i ri

----------


## Pelasgian

Rembranti tash me pak mjekerr.

----------


## Pelasgian

Rembrandti Burre

----------


## Pelasgian

Kulminacioni i tij artistik

----------


## Pelasgian

Ketu me SASKINE

----------


## Pelasgian

Me siguri kah mosha 50 vjeqare

----------


## Pelasgian

Rrudhat fillojne te shtohen.

----------


## Pelasgian

Para plakjes.

----------


## Pelasgian

Disa vite me vone.

----------


## Pelasgian

Rembrandti Plak.

----------


## RTP

Nuk me hapen mua keto foto?!?!

----------


## Rhea

Jo vetem ty.

----------


## EXODUS

Rembrandt sot ka 407 vjetorin e lindjes.

I njohur per origjinalitetin e portreteve, origjinalitet te cilin nuk e kurseu as tek auto-portretet e shumta(mqs nuk hapen ato lidhjet e vjetra, po i rivendos...wish me luck!)

1628

----------


## EXODUS

1628, perseri

----------


## EXODUS

1629

----------


## EXODUS

1630

----------


## EXODUS

1640

----------

